
Show HN: Speechtext.ai – Automated Transcription Service with Human Accuracy - robgehring
https://speechtext.ai/
======
robgehring
Hey everyone! I’m very excited to introduce our new product, SpeechText.AI.

SpeechText.AI transcription service can accurately transcribe conference
calls, interviews, podcasts, lectures, and meeting records in more than 30
different languages and dialects. Our award-winning speech recognition
technology achieves a word error rate of 3.8% on the open source LibriSpeech
dataset (~1000 hours of clear English speech). SpeechText.AI's speech
recognition technology is now almost as accurate as human transcriptionists.
Please feel free to create a trial account
[https://speechtext.ai](https://speechtext.ai) to see how it works. We will be
looking forward to your feedback and questions in the comments about
SpeechText AI.

~~~
loxias
Exciting! Can't wait to play with it. Particularly interested in how someone
w/o Google/Microsoft/Amazon resources for training models can produce better
output.

Also, I might have missed it, I couldn't find the list of supported languages.

